# new stove installed with pic



## chuck1020 (Nov 23, 2008)

well the stove isnt new but new to me and my first one.  tiled the whole floor last weak and then installed the stove today.  its a earth stove 1100.  hows it look?  i love this thing,  burns great so far.....


----------



## Nic36 (Nov 23, 2008)

That looks very good, especially on your new tile. It looks like a stove was meant to be there. Was there a chimney already there or did you put that in too?


----------



## btj1031 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks darn good.  Let'er rip!


----------



## dznam (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks great! Like the tile/wall color combination. Bet the stove really takes the chill out of the room with all those windows...


----------



## InTheRockies (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice; I love the new tile floor, too!  Enjoy those roaring fires this winter.  You'll stay nice and warm.  Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## bill*67 (Nov 30, 2008)

looks very nice! have you layed tile before? i must say, a job well done! ;-)


----------

